# Whistler or Kelowna????



## OZstef (Mar 18, 2010)

So my partner and I were planning on moving over to Canada for about 12 months at the end of the year, probably to Kelowna. We've since found out that a few of our friends are planning on going over aswell but were planning on going to Whistler. So decisions decisions....Whistler or Kelowna?????


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Apples & oranges, except both are expensive places. bets bet is kelowna in summer & whistler in winter. Kelowna is more of a city, whistler is pure resort.


----------



## kevi (Apr 7, 2010)

hi,I live an hour from Kelowna and about 3 hrs from Whistler .Whistler is known for having no inexpensive rentals. it being a ski hill very popular with internationals.nice to visit for the day. Kelowna is a large city on a large lake lots of water sports in the summer and have also great ski hills in winter( big white, and silver star mntns)more accomadation to rent and far more to do year round.


----------

